
Show HN: Devplayground – Code Together - mariz-io
https://devplayground.io
======
mariz-io
Devplayground is my weekend side project. A quick code playground for quick
iteration over HTML/CSS/JS. You can also invite a friend and code together.

Build at: [https://devplayground.io](https://devplayground.io)

Open sourced at:
[https://github.com/marizmelo/devplayground](https://github.com/marizmelo/devplayground)

Chrome-extension at: [https://github.com/marizmelo/devplayground-
chrome](https://github.com/marizmelo/devplayground-chrome)

Trying to get the extension approved by Google, but running into policy
issues. Let's see.

Enjoy!

~~~
mariz-io
Almost forgot, quick video on how to install the chrome extension here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv_kEOwWd-4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv_kEOwWd-4)

